# SPS-Forumstreffen 2009



## Human (31 Mai 2008)

Das nächste SPS-Forentreffen wird am 08.05.2009 bis 10.05.2009 in Ostrach stattfinden.

Das Programm und alle anderen Einzelheiten werden rechtzeitig von Markus bekanntgegeben.

Die Teilnahme von Moderatoren sind auch immer gerne gesehen!

i.A.
Human


----------



## MW (1 Juni 2008)

*hmm*



Human schrieb:


> Das nächste SPS-Forentreffen wird am 08.05.2009 bis 10.05.2009 in Ostrach stattfinden.
> Das Programm und alle anderen Einzelheiten werden rechtzeitig von Markus bekanntgegeben.
> Die Teilnahme von Moderatoren sind auch immer gerne gesehen!


 
Um 21:00 Uhr is noch einer, der beim Forumstreffen anwesend ist, in der Lage hier was zu schreiben ???

Sehr verdächtig


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Juni 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Um 21:00 Uhr is noch einer, der beim Forumstreffen anwesend ist, in der Lage hier was zu schreiben ???
> 
> Sehr verdächtig


Aber natürlich. Um 21:00 Uhr waren ja erst die Vorträge, auf Grund der wirklich interessanten Themen und deshalb länger dauernden Diskussionen, zu Ende. Schreiben konnte zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch jeder ;-).


----------



## Markus (8 Dezember 2008)

Habe mich mal etwas um das Programm bemüht für 2009.

Steuerungstechnik hatten wir bisher in jedem Jahr, für 2009 dachte ich mal an andere Themen:

Sicherheitstechnik: Es kommt jemand von Pilz und/oder Jokab
Antriebstechnik: habe das mal bei SEW angedroht

Wäre das OK für Euch?
Es hat sich ja gezeigt dass nicht immer nur Vollblutprogrammierer da sind, und Sicherheitstechnik geht uns alle an! Abgesehen davon ist es erschreckend was man hier im Forum teilweise lesen muss von dem ein oder anderen Mitglied...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Dezember 2008)

Was hälst Du davon, wenn Du jemanden von 3S dazu einlädst? CoDeSys ist ja auch weit verbreitet, auch in Antrieben etc.


----------



## Kieler (8 Dezember 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Was hälst Du davon, wenn Du jemanden von 3S dazu einlädst? CoDeSys ist ja auch weit verbreitet, auch in Antrieben etc.



Die Idee finde ich sehr gut. Gerade in Hinsicht auf die Version 3.x gibt es sicherlich interessante Diskussionen.

Dieses Jahr möchte ich es unbedingt auch schaffen mich bis in den Süden vorzuwagen.

Kieler


----------



## Roland Wagner (9 Dezember 2008)

Ich kündige hier mal generelle Bereitschaft an, über Themen rund um CoDeSys zu referieren bzw. einen Referenten zu entsenden.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Dezember 2008)

Roland Wagner schrieb:


> Ich kündige hier mal generelle Bereitschaft an, über Themen rund um CoDeSys zu referieren bzw. einen Referenten zu entsenden.



Sie wissen schon, dass zur ordentlichen Vortragsvorbereitung die Anreise am Freitag gehört?


----------



## Markus (9 Dezember 2008)

Meinetwegen gerne, wir müssen eben schauen wie wir das zeitlich hinbekommen.

Erfahrungsgemäs sieht es so aus:

Freitag: Anreise, Essen, biertrinken, diskussionen und allgemeines gelaber...


Samstag: vor 10:00 morgens kaum ansprechbare teilnehmer, effektiv aufnamehfähig sind diese erst ab 13:00 nach dem mittag.

Sonntag: die sache klingt aus, viele haben eine lange weg und fahren gleich morgens los, wer da bleibt fährt zum bodensee oder fhrt mit mir oder meinen kollegen noch etwas durch die gegend.


fazit:
Es lässt sich nur der Samstag effektiv nutzen.

angenommen wir haben (pilz, jokab, sew, 3s) --> jeweils 20-40min vortrag und das frage antwortspiel danach macht im schnitt jeweils eine stunde --> 4h.

dann gibt es immer wieder kleine beiträge von forenteilnehmern die ich keinesfalls missen möchte, macht zusammen auch noch mal 1-2h

dazwischen noch ein paar pausen...

wir haben am samstag für ca. 7h zu tun - von mir aus gerne!


Wenn das interesse an mehr input für den samstag da ist, dann müsste am freitag abend die allgemeine disziplin da sein damit am samstag auch wirklich um 09:00 oder 10:00 begonnen werden kann.

alternativ kann man das (kern)programm auch von 13:00 - 20:00 stattfinden, dazu müssten sich aber die referenten ebenfalls bereiterklären. (natürlich sins alle gerne eingeladen am samstag abend mit uns zu grillen, und ...was da halt sonst noch so passiert)


zweitere lösung würde sich wohl eher mit der natur der großteils eher "nachtanktiven" programmierer vereinbaren lassen. und selbst wenn wir noch so dizipliniert sind, am freitag abend sehen sich einige nach langer zeit wieder und es gibt viel zu erzählen...



mir wäre eben wichtig dass alle topfit sind wenn das programm losgeht, so eine schlappe wie 2006 wo samstag morgen um 09:00 ca. 17promille schnarchend in einem profinetvortag sitzen möchte ich nicht mehr haben...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> mir wäre eben wichtig dass alle topfit sind wenn das programm losgeht, so eine schlappe wie 2006 wo samstag morgen um 09:00 ca. 17promille schnarchend in einem profinetvortag sitzen möchte ich nicht mehr haben...


 

So weit ich mich erinnern kann warst du der einzige der am schnarchen war und mindestet 14 der 17 Promille in dir drin waren      

Aber ich könnte mich täuschen...........


----------



## Markus (9 Dezember 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So weit ich mich erinnern kann warst du der einzige der am schnarchen war und mindestet 14 der 17 Promille in dir drin waren
> 
> Aber ich könnte mich täuschen...........


 
1. ist das SO nicht richtig! 

2. war ich immerhin da als es losging!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> 1. ist das SO nicht richtig!
> 
> 2. war ich immerhin da als es losging!



Ich kann bestätigen, dass Du *KÖRPERLICH* anwesend warst .


----------



## Markus (9 Dezember 2008)

na also!
...manche habe ja nichtmal dass geschafft!


----------



## Cerberus (9 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> 1. ist das SO nicht richtig!
> 
> 2. war ich immerhin da als es losging!


 
Ihr braucht jetzt aber gar nicht mit so Themen wie "Wer lange feiert kann auch früh aufstehen!" anfangen.
Denn wer am Abend vögelt kann am nächsten Morgen schließlich auch nicht fliegen!


----------



## argv_user (9 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ihr braucht jetzt aber gar nicht mit so Themen wie "Wer lange feiert kann auch früh aufstehen!" anfangen.
> Denn wer am Abend vögelt kann am nächsten Morgen schließlich auch nicht fliegen!



Das ist aber jetzt Äpfel mit Rotwein verglichen...


----------



## Werner29 (9 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> mir wäre eben wichtig dass alle topfit sind wenn das programm losgeht, so eine schlappe wie 2006 wo samstag morgen um 09:00 ca. 17promille schnarchend in einem profinetvortag sitzen möchte ich nicht mehr haben...


Dem kann ich natürlich nur zustimmen, und wenn einer von uns (3S), kommen soll, dann hätten wir schon gerne vorher gewusst, ob es zu einer Party oder zu einem Arbeitstreffen geht.

Mit anderen Worten: wollt ihr jemanden haben, der was über CoDeSys weiss, oder soll jemand kommen, der versaute Witze erzählen kann?

Bernhard


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Dezember 2008)

Werner29 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: wollt ihr jemanden haben, der was über CoDeSys weiss, oder soll jemand kommen, der versaute Witze erzählen kann?


Also bei den restlichen Teilnehmern war dies kein Widerspruch. Die konnten fachlich top Auskunft geben und auch Witze erzählen, dass sich alles vor Lachen bog. Die Fotos zeigen dies ja eindrucksvoll. 
Wenn aber bei 3S dafür zwei Personen notwendig sind, dann einfach zu zweit auftauchen. Einer für abends und einer für tagsüber  .


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> mir wäre eben wichtig dass alle topfit sind wenn das programm losgeht, so eine schlappe wie 2006 wo samstag morgen um 09:00 ca. 17promille schnarchend in einem profinetvortag sitzen möchte ich nicht mehr haben...



Hallo,

ja das war 2007, da war ich um 08:30 Uhr mit meinem Promille
einsam und allein beim Frühstück.


----------



## Werner29 (10 Dezember 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wenn aber bei 3S dafür zwei Personen notwendig sind, dann einfach zu zweit auftauchen. Einer für abends und einer für tagsüber  .


1. Wir haben natürlich für alles Spezialisten. 
2. Das Anliegen ist schon klar oder? Wenn ich meinen Samstag opfern soll, dann soll halt auch was dabei rauskommen. 
Ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, Party ist schon OK, aber bei einigen vorhergehenden Beiträgen war mir nicht klar, ob tatsächlich Interesse an einem technischen Vortrag herrscht...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Dezember 2008)

Werner29 schrieb:


> 1. Wir haben natürlich für alles Spezialisten.



Tja, ein _Generalist_ wäre eher gefragt ...  



Werner29 schrieb:


> 2. Das Anliegen ist schon klar oder? Wenn ich meinen Samstag opfern soll, dann soll halt auch was dabei rauskommen.
> Ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, Party ist schon OK, aber bei einigen vorhergehenden Beiträgen war mir nicht klar, ob tatsächlich Interesse an einem technischen Vortrag herrscht...



Ernsthaft: Ich war zwar erst einmal dabei, aber zu diesen Treffen 
reisen gestandene Herren und sehr vereinzelt auch Damen aus 
ganz Deutschland an und Östereich war auch schon vertreten. 
Und das macht keine(r) wegen einem Saufgelage. 

Es ist einfach eine wirklich gelungene Mischung aus Geselligkeit und 
Fachdiskussionen.


----------



## Werner29 (10 Dezember 2008)

Klingt doch hervorragend.
Ich glaube jetzt habe ich es verstanden und es wird auch ziemlich sicher einer 
von uns kommen. Es scheint schon Freiwillige zu geben.
Ich finde es ja toll, wenn wir eingeladen werden, ich will da überhaupt nicht 
unwillig erscheinen. 3S profitiert sehr von diesem Forum, da kann man schon 
mal etwas Zeit investieren.


----------



## Werner29 (10 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Tja, ein _Generalist_ wäre eher gefragt ...


Ab einer gewissen Meisterschaft setzen sich in allen Disziplinen die Spezialisten durch. 


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Und das macht keine(r) wegen einem Saufgelage.


Sie waren nie auf dem Oktoberfest?


----------



## MatthiasH24 (9 Januar 2009)

Mal das Theman wieder etwas vorholen!

Gibt es bezüglich des Treffens schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten? Würde mich nämlich auch dafür interessieren.

Grüßle


----------



## Kieler (9 Januar 2009)

Kann man sich schon wegen Unterkunft etc. anmelden. Ich würde mich gerne verbindlich anmelden.  .... dann lasse ich mir wenigstens nicht wieder andere "wichtige Termine" aufquatschen. Für mich ist das ja eine kleine Weltreise. Aber man könnt sich ja sonst nichts.

Gruß von der wieder auftauenden Küste.

Kieler


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Januar 2009)

@Kieler: Diese Einstellung finde ich Klasse. Und ich bewundere Deine Fähigkeiten zum Setzen von Prioritäten. :-D :-D


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Januar 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> Kann man sich schon wegen Unterkunft etc. anmelden. Ich würde mich gerne verbindlich anmelden.  .... dann lasse ich mir wenigstens nicht wieder andere "wichtige Termine" aufquatschen. Für mich ist das ja eine kleine Weltreise. Aber man könnt sich ja sonst nichts.
> 
> Gruß von der wieder auftauenden Küste.
> 
> Kieler



Dann besorg Dir schon mal ein Visum für Süddeutschland 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Junior (9 Januar 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> Kann man sich schon wegen Unterkunft etc. anmelden. Ich würde mich gerne verbindlich anmelden. .... dann lasse ich mir wenigstens nicht wieder andere "wichtige Termine" aufquatschen. Für mich ist das ja eine kleine Weltreise. Aber man könnt sich ja sonst nichts.
> 
> Gruß von der wieder auftauenden Küste.
> 
> Kieler


 
Ich werde wohl wieder Hamburg- Friedrichshafen fliegen und da einen Leihwagen nehmen. Da könntest Du dann mitfahren.
Weltreisen fangen bei mir bei über 10std. Flug an.

MfG Günter.


----------



## Markus (10 Januar 2009)

abholen am flughafen in fn ist kein problem
details zu den übernachtungen später


----------



## SBC-User (10 Januar 2009)

auch ich würde für meinen teil hier einmal mein dabeisein ankündigen, die 250km sind ja schnell gepackt von mir aus gesehen und wenn 3s im hause ist könnt ich mir gut vorstellen das es interessant wird.


----------



## Kieler (12 Januar 2009)

Junior schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl wieder Hamburg- Friedrichshafen fliegen und da einen Leihwagen nehmen. Da könntest Du dann mitfahren.
> Weltreisen fangen bei mir bei über 10std. Flug an.
> MfG Günter.




Ja, das ist eine gute Idee. Wir sollten uns nur auf einen entsprechenden Flug einigen.


----------



## Junior (12 Januar 2009)

Hallo Kieler,
Da fliegt was "Hamburg - Friedrichshafen" direkt.
Werde es bei Gelegenheit mal raussuchen.

MfG  Günter.


----------



## Markus (12 Januar 2009)

Junior schrieb:


> Hallo Kieler,
> Da fliegt was "Hamburg - Friedrichshafen" direkt.
> Werde es bei Gelegenheit mal raussuchen.
> 
> MfG Günter.


 

http://www.intersky.biz/


----------



## Junior (12 Februar 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eine gute Idee. Wir sollten uns nur auf einen entsprechenden Flug einigen.


Hallo Kieler,
da die Auswahl nicht so groß ist habe ich mal einfach gebucht.
Hamburg --- Friedrichshafen 8. Mai 08:25 - 10:10
Friedrichshafen --- Hamburg 10.Mai 17:55 - 19:40
kostet ca. 256,-
Weiterfahrt mit Leihwagen.

MfG Günter.


----------



## maxi (23 Februar 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Dann besorg Dir schon mal ein Visum für Süddeutschland
> 
> Gruss
> Audsuperuser


 
Zum Visumtest muss man in einer Stunde einen kleinen Kübel Händelmeier Weisswurstsenf, 3 kg Kasspätzle essen, durcheinander 2 Maß Bier und 2 Liter Apfelwein trinken und sich danach mit seinen Heimatfußballverein-Fanschal zum FC Bayern hinein setzen.


----------



## peter(R) (23 Februar 2009)

Hmmm   Ostrach ist aber in Baden Württemberg !!
Was haben die mit Bayern München und Weißwurst am Hut ???

peter(R)


----------



## maxi (23 Februar 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Hmmm Ostrach ist aber in Baden Württemberg !!
> Was haben die mit Bayern München und Weißwurst am Hut ???
> 
> peter(R)


 
Ein Visum für Süddeutschland war gefragt.
Dieses gilt dann auch für Südtirol.

PS: Weil da bei FC Bayern gibt es viele Hooligans und die verlieren momentan recht oft


----------



## Cerberus (26 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> PS: Weil da bei FC Bayern gibt es viele Hooligans und die verlieren momentan recht oft


 
Es war einmal. Seit gestern Abend ist diese Niederlagenserie beendet. Muss zwar sagen, dass sie sich anfangs schon ziehmlich dappert angestellt haben, aber so nach dem 0:2 wars dann sehr ansehnlich.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Februar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Es war einmal. Seit gestern Abend ist diese Niederlagenserie beendet. Muss zwar sagen, dass sie sich anfangs schon ziehmlich dappert angestellt haben, aber so nach dem 0:2 wars dann sehr ansehnlich.



Schon wieder? :shock:

Die war doch kürzlich schon mal beendet - nach dem Pokalspiel beim VfB.


----------



## Kieler (26 Februar 2009)

Junior schrieb:


> Hallo Kieler,
> da die Auswahl nicht so groß ist habe ich mal einfach gebucht.
> Hamburg --- Friedrichshafen 8. Mai 08:25 - 10:10
> Friedrichshafen --- Hamburg 10.Mai 17:55 - 19:40
> ...



Ich habe jetzt die gleichen Flüge gebucht. ... dann kann es ja losgehen.

Kieler


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2009)

hallo also hier mal ein programmvorschlag von der firma pilz:



> Hallo Herr Uhl,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit zur Teilnahme an Ihrem 'Treffen des SPS-Forums'.
> 
> ...


 

das wäre doch was für euch pfuscher


----------



## Kieler (27 Februar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> das wäre doch was für euch pfuscher



Oh ..dann kann ich nicht mehr sagen : "Davon habe ich ja noch nie gehört."


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> Oh ..dann kann ich nicht mehr sagen : "Davon habe ich ja noch nie gehört."


 
das feedback hält sich etwas in grenzen...
also in dem fall bestell ich das so bei pilz


was JOKAB und 3S genaue machen klärt sich die nächsten tage.

ich bzw. mein kollege haben auch noch eine kleine präsentation, wir stellen unsere neue webbassierte visu vor. ein paar kollegen ausm forum durften ja schon staunen... 


denke SEW bzw. das thema antriebstechnik schieben wir dann besser auf 2010.

das sprengt sonst hier den rahmen.

oder gibt es irgendwelche sonderwünsche?


----------



## Question_mark (27 Februar 2009)

*Mein Sonderwunsch ..*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> oder gibt es irgendwelche sonderwünsche?



Ja, gibt es....

Endlich mal besseres Wetter und ein bißchen mehr Sonnenschein beim Forumstreffen ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wenn ICH da bin, dann ist das sonnenschein genug. :icon_neutral:


----------



## OHGN (27 Februar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> das feedback hält sich etwas in grenzen...
> also in dem fall bestell ich das so bei pilz
> ............


Na, ja.... ich werde ja leider ohnehin keine Zeit und Muße haben zum SPS-Forumstreffen zu erscheinen...
Aber wen (um Gottes willen) interressiert dieser Pilz-Sicherheitsscheiß?

PS: Ich bin mir durchaus bewußt, dass ich mit meiner Meinung hier nicht unbedingt auf Gegenliebe stoße.:s3:


----------



## kolbendosierer (28 Februar 2009)

Moin,

ich finde das Thema nicht schlecht, mich würds interessieren.

Robert


----------



## Kieler (28 Februar 2009)

Also ich finde dieses Thema auch interessant. Damit kommt man doch immer wieder in Berührung.


----------



## Maxl (1 März 2009)

Mache die Leute von Pilz schon mal drauf aufmerksam, dass auch Fragen zum Thema "neue PSS" kommen werden. Auf der Nürnberg-Messe 2007 hat einer der Produktmanager schon mal "angekündigt" dass da 2009 was völlig neues kommen wird.
Ideal wäre, wenn der/die Vortragende da bereits ein paar Infos dazu hätte.

mfg Maxl


----------



## b1k86-DL (11 März 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> wenn ICH da bin, dann ist das sonnenschein genug. :icon_neutral:




Wollte mal "Hallo" sagen im SPS-Forum. Schöne Grüße Benjamin.


----------



## Maxl (11 März 2009)

Hallo!
So wie's aussieht werde ich heuer NICHT dabei sein.
mfg Maxl


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (11 März 2009)

Ich bin auch neu hier und wollte auch nur mal "Hallo" sagen. 
Also: Hallo!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 März 2009)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Ich bin auch neu hier und wollte auch nur mal "Hallo" sagen.
> Also: Hallo!



Ich bin nicht mehr so neu hier, sage aber trotzdem Hallo 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Ralle (11 März 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht mehr so neu hier, sage aber trotzdem Hallo
> 
> Gruss
> Audsuperuser



Hallo AUD, schön das du Hallo gesagt hast.


----------



## vierlagig (11 März 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht mehr so neu hier, sage aber trotzdem Hallo
> 
> Gruss
> Audsuperuser


 
aber du hattest nen klasse start im forum: http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=119297&postcount=15

hier der gesamte thread: http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17876

das forum vergisst nicht! 

achso: HALLO!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> .. das forum vergisst nicht!
> 
> achso: HALLO!



Da sehe ich schon einen neuen Thread am Horizont:

*Die uneinsichtigsten HALLO-Sager aller Zeiten*


----------



## Roland Wagner (12 März 2009)

Ich tanze jetzt mal eiskalt aus der Reihe: Hallihallo!*ROFL*

Aber mal ernsthaft: Habt Ihr Euch für das Forumstreffen schon einmal Gedanken gemacht, was wir von 3S-Smart Software Solutions über CoDeSys erzählen sollen? Gibt es irgendwelche Vorlieben oder Abneigungen?


----------



## Kieler (12 März 2009)

Roland Wagner schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft: Habt Ihr Euch für das Forumstreffen schon einmal Gedanken gemacht, was wir von 3S-Smart Software Solutions über CoDeSys erzählen sollen? Gibt es irgendwelche Vorlieben oder Abneigungen?



Mich persönlich würde alles hinsichtlich des Versionswechsel von 2.x nach 3.x interessieren. Welche Hardware unterstützt voraussichtlich in absehbarer Zeit die Version 3.x ? Objektorientierung? Pflege mit unterschiedlicher Versionen erstellter Software. Wo geht die Reise hinsichtlich VISU bei 3.x hin?


----------

